# I dont know what you call ? is it Redundnat ? or a threat.



## leghari (Mar 7, 2011)

I am working in local bank, due to crises in dubai one of its subsidiary office is going to close, totally we are 6 staff in this office, 3 of them have been given the option to be transfered to its bank branches. and rest three staff are being told to resign which is I am one of them. Is it I am being made redundant, if am why they asking me to resign. will I am eligiable to get 3 months notice. please any body who can give an advice thanks


----------



## JerryA (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry. Wish I could help you but I don't know the rules. It sounds like it's a financial decision for the company. I don't think you should think if it as a personal problem with you. Unfortunately three had to go. Hopefully your next job will be better than this one. 

Take care and wish you the best!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest before doing this, to contact the ministry of employement to check on the consequences.


----------

